# Affenpinscher puppy?



## nickse (Dec 1, 2011)

Is this photo a purebreed Affenpinscher puppy?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I would tend to say no, as it seems to have a bit more muzzle and a bit less bug-eye than I would expect in an Affenpinscher. Having said that, the only actual ways to tell would be to 1) look at some pedigree papers and 2) see the parents.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It doesn't look like one to me either. Looks like some chi in there?


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

If it's purebred it's not well bred at all. I'd be more inclined to call it an Affenpinscher-mix.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

PatchworkRobot said:


> If it's purebred it's not well bred at all. I'd be more inclined to call it an Affenpinscher-mix.


This is what I was thinking as well.


----------



## LoveCWCs (Oct 21, 2011)

A friend of mine has a dog that is a mix between a mini-schnauzer and a yorkshire terrier, and it looks EXACTLY like that dog.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

The muzzle seems way to long. I'd guess it's some other sort of terrier mix


----------

